# Saint Tropez Aerolite Tech 700 Survivor!



## Vintagedad (Dec 23, 2018)

I know these bikes weren’t “high end” when they were new but they are rare to find, especially mostly original.  In fact, I’ve never actually seen one in person.   I was pretty excited today when it arrived. My father was out of town and brought it back with him. It’s got the blue handlebars, rims, seat and pedals. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 23, 2018)

I was a dealer of these when new. I still have a few of the Catalogs.
  The distributor was Fred Wilkins out of Somerset, New Jersey.
  He was also the Shogun Distributor .  My best seller was the All white Saintropez Freestyle bike.


----------



## Vintagedad (Dec 23, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> I was a dealer of these when new. I still have a few of the Catalogs.
> The distributor was Fred Wilkins out of Somerset, New Jersey.
> He was also the Shogun Distributor .  My best seller was the All white Saintropez Freestyle bike.




Wow that’s awesome! This bike came from NJ so who knows maybe you sold this one many years ago. I’d like to see those catalogs if possible. I don’t know if you can scan any of the pages and post them here? Or maybe take some pictures of them and post them here?


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 24, 2018)

A few catalog pix


----------



## Vintagedad (Dec 25, 2018)

Wow those are sweet thanks for sharing! What year is that catalog from? I’m trying to date the bike I have too. Unfortunately I can’t find any serial number info on it. The first number on the serial number is partially worn off but I think it may be a 2 so I was thinking 82?


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 29, 2018)

Here’s one I have in my garage up north. I sold it new . Decent example.


----------



## Vintagedad (Dec 30, 2018)

That bike is nice! Wish mine was that clean. I can see why that one was one of your best sellers. What year is that? Thanks for sharing.  If you find a catalog with the bike I have in it let me know I’d like to see it. 

Unfortunately, I think mine was stored outside at some point so it’s developed some areas of rust. I’m considering a sand blast and powder coat but I’ll never be able to find anymore stickers for it so I’m on the fence. I’ve started some initial work I can do on removing it for now.


----------

